# 1/677 USS Voyager 'Plug n Play' Light Kit prototype (WIP)



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey all, 

Here is one of the projects we have been working on. Like the title says, it is a prototype lighting system designed to fit the Revell/Monogram Starship Voyager model. As with our 1/350 'Movie Enterprise' Light kit, this kit will be fully plug and play. It is designed to light up your Voyager model in minutes once your model kit is prepped. It will be made up of 6 primary light units. Each unit was tailored on the Voyager model kit itself, ensuring a perfect fit. 

Here's a link to the album of the prototype work thus far. It also has a video demo. All of these photos as well as the video where shot in daylight. 
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Voyager Light Kit WIP/


The Light Kit will produce the same lighting effect as on our finished Voyager models shown in this link below.
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/USS VOYAGER model/


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cost?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes cost? Gee and here i sit NOW almost ready to start what kit ? ooh yeah a voyager....hmmmm thats it TM like dangling a carrot in front of a horse. Gotta think about this now.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

With parts and labor including the instruction manual and the display base electronics(which were not mentioned above), this plug n play lighting system's cost is $89.99.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Now that doesn't be to seem to much for what you get. Paid a 3rd of that to light my R2D2 with only 4 lights .. Umm Maybe I may want one..JEff


----------



## danald (Mar 17, 2006)

I am in for one. When will they be available?


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

*drool*

Note to self: Begin tracking down an RM Voyager, stat.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll take one when available.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Great! 

We are working on the instruction manual and still doing tests with the prototype but I'd give it another 3 weeks hopefully, if not sooner. 


In case anyone was wondering, we will also include instructions on how to keep the warp engines posable while lit.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

any snags using this with the deluxe version of the Voyager kit? I'm trying to remember what the differences are right now. I think the biggest differences would be in the shuttlebay and the clear deflector


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> any snags using this with the deluxe version of the Voyager kit? I'm trying to remember what the differences are right now. I think the biggest differences would be in the shuttlebay and the clear deflector


Y'know, to this day I have not had the pleasure of building the deluxe kit nor have I ever owned one. Thanks for reminding me. Are there any major differences as far as how that kit goes together? If so it'd be real great if someone could post a few pics showing the differences.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> With parts and labor including the instruction manual and the display base electronics(which were not mentioned above), this plug n play lighting system's cost is $89.99.


Not a bad price. I have a Voyager model I haven't started. I just may get this when it is out and start on it.


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Y'know, to this day I have not had the pleasure of building the deluxe kit nor have I ever owned one. Thanks for reminding me. Are there any major differences as far as how that kit goes together? If so it'd be real great if someone could post a few pics showing the differences.


As far as I know, the major difference is that the deluxe model includes an open shuttlebay. It also has a "more detailed" primary hull, but I'm not sure what that means.

No pictures here, sorry.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

TM,
I think I got on of them in the pile. I'll have to check. I'll post pics when and if.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool Thanks all! I'll post and update when the manual is completed.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

So I don't think any of the differences should affect your lighting kit. The changes were mostly external detailing. The only dif between the deluxe and standard Voyagers were the shuttlebay, as already mentioned, more accurate windows (the original lacked some window frames that were fixed in the deluxe version, and some more accurate detailing around the bridge, specifically, some escape pods that were missing on the original release, then there's also the MUCH more elaborate decal sheet for the deluxe version. You also get the cloisonne collector's pin with the deluxe edition.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Great! Sounds like the lighting kit will fit both versions.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think the only difference that might affect the lighting is the open shuttlebay and some different window positions.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The windows shouldn't be a problem but yea, I had a thought about the shuttle bay. I'll try to do some research on the LTD Edition.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

How hard would it be to use your kit to light Don's aftermarket Deflector Dish?

http://www.dlmparts.com/images/229_hull8_web.jpg


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

DLM's aftermarket deflector dish is required to light up the 'standard' version of the Voyager kit. As I understand it, the ltd. edition had a clear deflector. DLM's Voyager deflector dish for lighting comes in 2 pieces - the dish itself is molded in clear blue resin while the 'housing' with the photon lauchers is opaque molded in gray resin. Other than that it is virtually the same as the opaque piece from the 'standard' Voyager kit.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I look forward to this kit. I've got a limited edition Voyager kit in which it will work great. Hope it's going to be available for a while, since I don't quite have the cash for it right now...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

OK,
the difference to the shuttle bay doesn't amount to much because all of the new pieces sit on top of existing pieces. You may want to re-dedicate or add another LED to lightup the bay itself, tho.

the deflector basically duplicates DLM's part, except the inner clear piece is clear, not blue. So not change there besides needing to paint the piece.

I hope there's a lighting kit left for me in that pile.

Lou


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Then add another LED I shall. I'll extend it so it reaches up by the shuttle bay area and I'll make it come standard for both Voyager kits. There is one more thing I need to know. How many of you would like the aft torpedo launchers to be lit? 

Oh and Lou, there's a kit for left for everyone in this pile.:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

here's a pet peeve of mine...

As much as I love, love, LOVE lighting up my models, It always kind of nagged at me that when I do, The results turn out that it looks like every cabin has there tanning beds turned up on "high" and light just blasts out of every window. 

Don't get me wrong, it looks exactly the same as the filming models (which is what we are trying to emulate) but still...

as a side-note of this, especially on the refit, there is a temptation to light every single clear piece, dispite the logical flaws of having every light on every thruster lit at the same time

the short answer to this long-winded ramble is..yes, I would like the aft torpedoes to light, however I'd like to ask if it would be possible to put them (all of the torpedoes) on a separate circuit so that they could be controlled individually. and therefore not "on" all the time. same with the thrusters

just this old modeler's 2 cents


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lou, you could diffuse different areas of the Voyager windows with white paper, or even some off white to add a random look to the lighting.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I must also resist the urge to drill out all of the windows and leave some of them dark.

the voyager kit would lend itself to backlit window boxes, which would help, too


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've seen someone do the backlit window thing on the Voyager, but can't remember where.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> here's a pet peeve of mine...
> 
> As much as I love, love, LOVE lighting up my models, It always kind of nagged at me that when I do, The results turn out that it looks like every cabin has there tanning beds turned up on "high" and light just blasts out of every window.
> 
> ...


We'll see what we can do. But I'm worried that if we had to put the photon lights on seperate circuits, we'd have to use a 4 pin MIC connector which is the same one we use on the refit light kit. It might be big for the Voyager. The smaller coax connector allows for just one circuit.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> We'll see what we can do. But I'm worried that if we had to put the photon lights on seperate circuits, we'd have to use a 4 pin MIC connector which is the same one we use on the refit light kit. It might be big for the Voyager. The smaller coax connector allows for just one circuit.



Looks like your using a 1/8" submini plug and jack? You can get two circuits if you use a "stereo" TRS (tip-ring-sleeve) interface, like you find on headphones/earbuds. Sleeve is common ground, tip and sleeve the two circuits. Feed the wall wart to a two-switch box from which the three-wire feed goes to the model via the TRS plug.

It can be done by the builder pretty easily. Radio Shack *shudder* may still stock the parts. Maybe. At any rate, they're easy to find.

Myself, if I wanted a bunch of independent switchable feeds I'd connect via an array of headers and sockets. It's a nice compact form factor which emulates in miniature what they typically do in the biz. In a lot of behind-the-scene pix, you can see the wiring and sockets hanging out of open access ports. To keep everything neat and pretty for display, the wiring can be run through a hollow support to an access port and connect inside the model.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Trekmodeler, I hope I'm not gonna upset the applecart here, but I was looking at your video and noticed a small problem - the only flashing lights that were on the Voyager were the strobes located on the bow, bridge, the top and bottom of the fantail, and on the bottom of the bow of the saucer. The nacelle lights didn't blink. Some of the later cgi Voyagers had some lighting inconsistancies with the studio model but there were only the five strobes that I ever saw on the model. That said, I'll gladly buy one of your kits when they come out! I have the one for the refit and it was a masterpiece. I'm sure the Voyager one will be no less, thank you for making these available!!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

TrekFX said:


> Looks like your using a 1/8" submini plug and jack? You can get two circuits if you use a "stereo" TRS (tip-ring-sleeve) interface, like you find on headphones/earbuds. Sleeve is common ground, tip and sleeve the two circuits. Feed the wall wart to a two-switch box from which the three-wire feed goes to the model via the TRS plug.
> 
> It can be done by the builder pretty easily. Radio Shack *shudder* may still stock the parts. Maybe. At any rate, they're easy to find.
> 
> Myself, if I wanted a bunch of independent switchable feeds I'd connect via an array of headers and sockets. It's a nice compact form factor which emulates in miniature what they typically do in the biz. In a lot of behind-the-scene pix, you can see the wiring and sockets hanging out of open access ports. To keep everything neat and pretty for display, the wiring can be run through a hollow support to an access port and connect inside the model.


Thanks a lot for the suggestion TrekFX! We're using the common panel mount DC power jacks. We wanted to make them to be sort of a template for future light kits since they are really simple to use. Initially we were going to go with the trs connectors but the ones we found were either too big or too small to hold the Voyager model in place. It is a great idea though. Could you tell me where I may find a suitable size trs connector for the Voyager?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

jay_barnes said:


> Trekmodeler, I hope I'm not gonna upset the applecart here, but I was looking at your video and noticed a small problem - the only flashing lights that were on the Voyager were the strobes located on the bow, bridge, the top and bottom of the fantail, and on the bottom of the bow of the saucer. The nacelle lights didn't blink. Some of the later cgi Voyagers had some lighting inconsistancies with the studio model but there were only the five strobes that I ever saw on the model. That said, I'll gladly buy one of your kits when they come out! I have the one for the refit and it was a masterpiece. I'm sure the Voyager one will be no less, thank you for making these available!!


Hey Jay, Thanks for the heads up! I did suspect that those nacelle Navs did not blink but I wasn't really sure. On the show, Voyager's Nav blinks are a little hard to make out. I'll adjust the kit for accuracy. Thanks again!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

*short Update.*

Still working on the instruction manual. Should be done soon. A sample from the manual is attached.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

TREK this is awesome news. Your making my builds so much easier.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> TREK this is awesome news. Your making my builds so much easier.


My pleasure Raist!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

One more picture and video demo.

Pic
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Voyager Light Kit WIP/000_0785.jpg

FX video
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...ght Kit WIP/?action=view&current=000_0787.flv


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

OOh yeah ...I'm ready :freak: (I think)


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Definitely in.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Definitely - that looks great!!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok Everyone, 

Everything is figured out and we decided to include the adapter and a display base mock-up(instead of just the display base electronics). It would be easier for the customer that way. The manual itself(which we just finished) will be 26 pages in color and will cost us $15.00 to get it printed alone. So as a result the price will change from the intial estimate of $89.99 to $95.00.

Picture of electronics alone.
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Voyager Light Kit WIP/000_0798.jpg

Video demo of electronics alone.
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...ght Kit WIP/?action=view&current=000_0799.flv


----------



## PrideKnight (Feb 25, 2008)

When and where will we be to get this kit from. And how easy is it going to be for a complete novice to install?


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

this is a must have put me down for one :woohoo:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The kit will be available in a couple of weeks if not sooner. You can find it in our website www.trekmodeler.com. Preparation for the lights on this model will be more challenging than the Polar Lights Refit but the instructions include steps on how to prepare the model.


----------



## PrideKnight (Feb 25, 2008)

Just another question, how far along construction of the model should i go? can i place the windows etc in? or should i just leave it all until i have your kit?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure what Trek's offical answer is but i waited and i'm glad i did.Read The instructions closely first. Alot of drilling to do.


----------



## PrideKnight (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks mate. im so nervous about getting this right, its for a gift, im tempted to just hand the whole lot to him and go "i did the hard part finding it all, now you put it together!!"


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

PrideKnight said:


> Just another question, how far along construction of the model should i go? can i place the windows etc in? or should i just leave it all until i have your kit?


Yea, like Rob said, there's quite a bit of drilling, but if you like you can get a head start by drilling out the windows. For the nav and strobe locations, it would be best to wait until the kit is available so you could read the instructions. don't worry that's very soon.


----------



## PrideKnight (Feb 25, 2008)

will your instructions supercede the ones in the box mate? or are they supplemental?

sorry, i feel like such a nag asking all these questions, but bear in mind, i'm halfway around the world, so if im gettin it, i wanna make sure i get it right 

so with the window drilling, i should just drill out the ones i want to be lit?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, you just keep bringing us good news 

Well done my friend.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

PrideKnight said:


> will your instructions supercede the ones in the box mate? or are they supplemental?
> 
> sorry, i feel like such a nag asking all these questions, but bear in mind, i'm halfway around the world, so if im gettin it, i wanna make sure i get it right
> 
> so with the window drilling, i should just drill out the ones i want to be lit?


I'm sorry i missed this post. 

The instructions are required for the installation process. 

Yeah, you can drill out the ones you want to be lit.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> Trek, you just keep bringing us good news
> 
> Well done my friend.


Thanks Raist! I appreciate it man!:wave:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The Voyager Lighting System is now available for order on the TrekModeler site.

http://www.trekmodeler.com/services/tm_electronics1/tm_electronics_catpage1.htm


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Paid for. Is it here yet, is it here yet?

BTW- here's my first Voyager-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/voyager.msnw

I used CCFL's and it drew a few amps and got a bit warm!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for your order F91! That is a beautiful build-up of the RM Voyager you've got there sir!:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks very much. 
I intend to do better this time. I did that one about 3 years ago, with an Aztec!!! I have an Eclipse now.......


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

*A VERY Steady Hand*

Just a word of CAUTION when you get to page 4 of the prep work it would be wise to have the hands of a Doctor,trust me on this don't ask how i know.
:freak:  :freak:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hands of a surgeon, eyes of an eagle, b**ls of a buffalo. What else do I need?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

After your done you'll need a good stiff drink


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

bumpit


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Well done pre masking the clear widows,(nerve racking) ready to install them and move on to the lights and putting things together.


----------



## PrideKnight (Feb 25, 2008)

Eeep....


I'm confident I can do this, but eeep nonetheless...


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

PrideKnight said:


> Eeep....
> 
> 
> I'm confident I can do this, but eeep nonetheless...



Here was my latest update... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=216581

Like it states in that thread it is a fairly easy build.Since that update i have primer and base coat on. working now on display base.


----------

